# US Mid West Rabbit Rescues



## Leaf (Jan 5, 2008)

North Dakota:



South Dakota:

Brookings Regional Humane Society 

Humane Society of the Black Hills 

Nebraska:

Midwest Animal Shelter 

Paws-itive Partners Humane Society 

Nebraska Humane Society 

Companion Animal Rescue Effort Society 


Kansas:

Home for Disposable Pets 

Heart of America Humane Society 

Lawrence Humane Society 

Animal Haven, Kansas 

Kansas Humane Society 




Minnesota:

Animal Humane Society of Hennepin County 

Last Hope 

Animal Ark 

Animal Humane Society of Hennipen County 

North Star Humane Society, Minnesota 

Paws and Claws Humane Society 

Rainbow Rescue 

Second Chance Animal Rescue, Saint Paul 

Carver/Scott Humane Society 

Humane Society of Ramsey County 

Crossroads Animal Shelter 

Animal Rescuers 

Contented Critters Animal Sanctuary 

Minnesota Valley Humane Society

Companion Rabbit


Iowa:

Humane Society of North Cental Iowa

Animal Lifeline of Iowa 

Animal Rescue League of Iowa

Humane Society of Northwest Iowa 

Hawkeye Rescue Spotlight 

Cedar Bend Humane Society


----------



## Leaf (Jan 5, 2008)

Missouri:

Heart of America Humane Society 

Metro Animal rescue resources 

Tender Heart Animal Rescue 

West Plains Regional Animal Shelter 

Haven of the Ozarks Animal Sanctuary 

Happy Tails Animal Sanctuary 


Northeast Missouri Humane Society 

Joplin Humane Society 

Critter Connection, Missouri 

Second Chance Pet Adoptions, Kansas City 

Pound Pals of Saint Louis 

Heartland Humane Society of Missouri 

Central Missouri Humane Society 

Castaway Animal Rescue Effort 





Wisconsin:

House Rabbit Society

Soulmate Rabbit Rescue



Illinois:

*Red Door Shelter*

Chicago House Rabbit Society 



Indiana:


Tri State Rabbit Rescue

Indiana House Rabbit Society

EARPS Rescue



Ohio:

Columbus HRS

Capital Area Humane Society

Buckeye House Rabbit Society

Roberts Rabbitry & Rescue 



Michigan:

Michigan Rabbit Rescue

Midwest Rabbit Rescue & Re-Home

Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary 

Critter Cafe Rescue

Tiny Paws


----------



## adamjai (Apr 18, 2013)

The Missouri House Rabbit Society of St. Louis should be on this list. In the St. Louis area there aren't many other shelters that take rabbits, and the few that do send them to MoHRS once they're received.


----------



## zombiesue (Dec 29, 2013)

Iowa needs to add the Furry Friends Refuge in West Des Moines

http://furryfriendsrefuge.org/


----------

